# Older sex



## frank29 (Aug 22, 2012)

Because of better health more and more people over sixty are indulging in sex after divorce and by all accounts the number is rising so is SDIs some minor some very serious i suppose new freedoms and the need to be loved is a growing problems with the older divorced what do you think


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Depends on why you need to know, Frank. Is there something you want to discuss?


----------



## frank29 (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi Matt no i am passed all that stuff gave it up hung up my boots so to speak or should that be condoms


----------



## barbados (Aug 30, 2012)

I think that if a person feels good physically, and feels good about themselves and their body, and is still able to have sex and desires it, then they should go for it. I mean really, why is there a "magic age" that people should think that they are "supposed" to give sex up ?


----------



## kenmoore14217 (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm not divorced but for sure over 60 and I still enjoy "the nasty" !!


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

I am wondering why this is CWI related


----------

